# Living in Al Ain?



## BigBraveBear

Hi all. Anyone here have any experience living in Al Ain city, Abu Dhabi. Im currently staying in Abu Dhabi but moving to Al Ain for work.
Just looking for info on the availability of good, cheap accommodation, and just any general info on the town, ie good places for a pint! 
Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi

No experience of living there but been through plenty of times with my old job. Al Ain is small, pretty, loads of greenery, a proper town centre and no high rise buildings. Is kinda like an arabic version of Bath. Most of the locals I met were friendly and could sense an Al Ain "identity" in their personality. Generally they seemed to detach themselves from the chaos of the rest of the country and just enjoyed their quiet, nice town with few worries.

Pubs, you'll struggle though, think there is only about 2 hotels that sell alcohol.


----------



## BigBraveBear

Thanks for the info. I've also heard the night life aint too hectic, but I guess when we're bored with Ain we can drive into Dubai for a night out, 1.5 hours drive away I think.


----------



## Mr Rossi

BigBraveBear said:


> we can drive into Dubai for a night out, 1.5 hours drive away I think.


An hour and a half to central Dubai, road is never that busy but they are extending parts of it so road works might slow you down. It's a pleasant enough drive though.


----------



## bigbang70

I hear the rugby club is the place for a pint, I lived in Al AIn for a spell but not much of a drinker but all the westerners hang there.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I!ve only been to Al Ain to race at the kart track and its about 150km of dull motorway from Dubai. I lived in Bath fr two years and the only similarity is that they both have an A in their spelling. Seems like a pretty sleppy hollow and the temperature will be even warmer than Dubai, good luck!!


----------



## silverback52

bigbang70 said:


> I hear the rugby club is the place for a pint, I lived in Al AIn for a spell but not much of a drinker but all the westerners hang there.


Can anyone tell m where the rugby club is located? Not coming up on Google maps..!


----------



## bigbang70

*rugby club*

Look for the palm golf course. it's just south of Tawam Hospital.


----------



## Zunzun

Hi Everyone, Thanks for all the info...I'm from DC moving to Al Ain in the next couple of months...I'm pleased, I can do with quiet for a while


----------



## sibbssingh

*Sibbs in Al Ain*



BigBraveBear said:


> Hi all. Anyone here have any experience living in Al Ain city, Abu Dhabi. Im currently staying in Abu Dhabi but moving to Al Ain for work.
> Just looking for info on the availability of good, cheap accommodation, and just any general info on the town, ie good places for a pint!
> Thanks


Hello,
I am in Al Ain, just arrived too. i am a professional person. When do U mve here and what are you doing. Contact me if you wish

best regards

Sibbs


----------



## sibbssingh

BigBraveBear said:


> Hi all. Anyone here have any experience living in Al Ain city, Abu Dhabi. Im currently staying in Abu Dhabi but moving to Al Ain for work.
> Just looking for info on the availability of good, cheap accommodation, and just any general info on the town, ie good places for a pint!
> Thanks


Hello,
I am in Al Ain, just arrived too. i am a professional person. When do U mve here and what are you doing. Contact me if you wish.

best regards

Sibbs


----------



## sibbssingh

Mr Rossi said:


> No experience of living there but been through plenty of times with my old job. Al Ain is small, pretty, loads of greenery, a proper town centre and no high rise buildings. Is kinda like an arabic version of Bath. Most of the locals I met were friendly and could sense an Al Ain "identity" in their personality. Generally they seemed to detach themselves from the chaos of the rest of the country and just enjoyed their quiet, nice town with few worries. Pubs, you'll struggle though, think there is only about 2 hotels that sell alcohol.


 Hello, I am in Al Ain, just arrived too. i am a professional person. When do U mve here and what are you doing. Contact me if you wish / snip/ best regards Sibbs


----------



## sibbssingh

bigbang70 said:


> I hear the rugby club is the place for a pint, I lived in Al AIn for a spell but not much of a drinker but all the westerners hang there.


Hello,
I am in Al Ain, just arrived too. i am a professional person. When do U mve here and what are you doing. Contact me if you wish

best regards

Sibbs


----------



## sibbssingh

*Sibbs in Al Ain*



Felixtoo2 said:


> I!ve only been to Al Ain to race at the kart track and its about 150km of dull motorway from Dubai. I lived in Bath fr two years and the only similarity is that they both have an A in their spelling. Seems like a pretty sleppy hollow and the temperature will be even warmer than Dubai, good luck!!


Hello,
I am in Al Ain, just arrived too. i am a professional person. When do U mve here and what are you doing. Contact me if you wish

best regards

Sibbs


----------



## redhowick

The Rugby Club is at the Golf, Shooting and Equestrian Club


----------

